# Me..New..UK



## kelley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello...My name is Kelley....I believe I have had this for most of my life...I have always found it easy to just detach myself from my feelings...This was my coping mechanism for a number of reasons!!!!

Anyway! I have found this site and thought I'd be able to find others with the same feelings etc...which I have!...I always thought there was something more to me than Depression!...I hated these feelings of being spaced out all of the time!!!...I used to think it was because I was stressed...'but stressed over what?'...Never and still can not understand it!...I remember breaking down (crying)in-front of a friend and saying 'I don't know who I am anymore?'....and 'Maybe if this never happened I might be a different person!'....They said 'you are who you are, you are a nice person and even if this never happened you would still have been a nice person!'...That was really nice of her to say, but it still never stopped me thinking about how different things could have been!

I now don't know who I am...I have detached myself so much and over so many different things, that I find I can no longer express how I feel...I seem to say what is expected and accepted!!! (hope that makes sense!)

Who am I? and What am I?

I would also like to say that I have not be diagnosed with this, but I have found it very, VERY difficult to find any help in the UK! It seems to be put down to feeling depressed, and higher up your meds....I AM SICK OF THAT...I WANT TO FEEL REAL...NOT MORE SPACED OUT!!


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi kelley I know what your going through I got this from
A eye injury this March I have large hope that you can get through
This. 
I have gone to my gp who has referred me to Maudsley
In london who specialise in this disorder it mainly a time
Thing though the brain needs time to repair itself.
I also got a selfhelp book from amazon called Depersonalization
And feelings of unreality which explain the condition
And show CBT thinking methods to help the condition.
If you need to talk again don't hesitate
Remember you are not alone
Regards Mark


----------



## chip95338 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm Russell.
Just wanted to say hi.
I'm 33 and from Essex.
I know what you mean about not being able to find much help.
I diagnosed myself to begin with but then went to King's College Hospital (i think thats the name) and a doctor heard my symptoms and agreed that I had this.
I try not to think about it but it's hard but I guess what I am looking for is to make some friends from this.
Would be nice to find something good out of something bad.
Hope to talk sometime.


----------



## kelley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Russel and Mark

Nice to hear from you both!!

I am trying to get an appt with Kings College of London who specialise in this condition (This is also the only place which will diagnose and specialize in Depersonalization/Derealization and is connected to Maudsley Hospital - London), but they need to have the funding from your local NHS (this unfortunately depends on the area you live in...Sooooo, not fair)..but anyways, as I said the funding will need to be agreed with your local NHS and the cost for an hour appt is about £950.00.....and then if you need further appointments which come in a block of 6, the cost per appt is approx £350.00....So, works out to be a lot of money!!....

I had contacted the Kings College of London and they gave me this information but also suggested a book called - Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome...

Actually....here is the information sent to me from them!

☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺

There is a self-help book called 'Overcoming depersonalisation and feelings of unreality' by Baker et al published in 2007 by Robinson, London. The ISBN no. is 1845295544.

There is also a book written by Dr Sierra-Siegert, who is the consultant in the Depersonalisation Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital. This is 'Depersonalisation. A new look at a neglected syndrome' ISBN no: 978-0-521-87498-4

I hope that this information is useful to you.

Best wishes

☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺

I have just purchased the book 'Depersonalisation. A new look at a neglected syndrome' (This is the most up to date on this condition)...A bit expensive at £50.00, but I am hoping it will help me understand more about it and help me to move on!....Hope that all makes sense!!...lol...I do tend to ramble on and on and then think....?...Did any of that make sense!!! lol

A lot of people on here seem to talk about the symptoms and how much it depresses them etc, but I am trying to be more positive (Not negative).......This is not an attack on those people who suffer greatly, but me trying to be more positive....and trying to get out of this.....what ever it is....Errrrr!!

Would be great to hear back from you guys!

Kelley


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought the book on amazon a few years back. Expensive at £50 pounds. I sold it again on amazon for around £40 which was good.


----------



## lilac.dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm from West Yorkshire, England. I believe I have this condition on top of bipolar disorder, and have had it virtually all my life. Its a massive relief as I felt for a long time that I've been walking around with some kind of 'dirty secret' that I couldn't begin to describe. I had been thinking it was a case of just getting old!! Its been unrelenting now for years and the way I described it to myself was that I was living 'in a series of holograms'. It now totally makes sense. Disheartening to see though that I will probably not get a proper diagnosis - I certainly don't have the money for the Maudsley. I was hoping my psychiatrist would be able to diagnose but it looks like this isn't the case. I guess in any case even after a diagnosis I would only have CBT therapy to look at which I will start to do now. Thank God I've found out and found this site. Does anyone know if there are groups in the North of England?

Thanks


----------

